# Mouse randomly disconnects and reconnects



## LoneSoldierRyan (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, so I want to be as specific as possible here involving my situation. I have had this computer for nearly 2 years now, and ever since I have had it an occasional issue has occurred. The problem is very simplistic sounding, however the solution isn't. My mouse keeps disconnecting and reconnecting out of the blue, literally, you can sometimes hear the noise that Windows Vista makes whenever a USB device is disconnected and connected again. During this time, my mouse cursor has the blue circle (loading), and my mouse light at the bottom is off. The amount of time the disconnection lasts varies from 30 seconds to even up to a minute. The actual occurrence of the issue also varies, sometimes I can go a total of 15 to 30 minutes, on the other hand, sometimes it can be every 30 seconds. This instance is worse whilst gaming (Counter Strike: Source, Team Fortress 2, Resident Evil 5, Sims 3, etc.). I have tried the following solutions found from my own research:

*3 Mouses (1 Logitech, 1 Bluetooth (wireless), and 1 GE HO97769 Deluxe.)
Rebooting computer
Trying every USB slot
Tried only having mouse plugged in (all else unplugged from USB slots)
Tried shutting down computer entirely (Power Strip)
Unplugging and replugging in Mouse upon restart
Attempted updating bios drivers (None to be found)
Attempted updating logitech mouse drivers 
Tried disabling devices in Device Manager
Tried turning off Allow computer to turn off this device to save power in Device Manager
*

Several Notes:
*Logitech and GE HO97769 are WIRED
Dell Bluetooth is WIRELESS
Keyboard still works via USB, functional in every USB slot
No PS/2 slots on motherboard
Failed at locating any drivers for the motherboard (mentioned below)
Tried MousePoint and SetPoint, and several other Logitech drivers
Keyboard is wireless
Printer is functional in USB slots
External harddrive sometimes used in USB, also works
Scanner works in all USB slots
Plug and Play is installed
Does intend to sometimes do it twice in a row simultaneously 
Seems to be more frequent on the Logitech brands.
Reformatted once since first occurrence
*

General Specs:
Dell Inc. Inspiron 531 00
System Service Tag: JLW3CD1 (support for this PC)
Chassis Serial Number: JLW3CD1
Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 2 (build 6002)
2.70 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core
NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT
Board: Dell Inc. 0RY206
Serial Number: ..CN6986176K0CA4.
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Dell Inc. 1.0.9 01/09/2008
2 GB of Ram
Printer: Brother HL-2040

Other Devices:
Microsoft Away Mode System
Bluetooth wireless hub with trace filter
Microsoft Bluetooth Enumerator
Logitech Driver Interface (8x)
Bluetooth HID Device (2x)
HID-compliant consumer control device (2x)
HID-compliant device (2x)
HID-compliant Device
HID-compliant device (4x)
USB Human Interface Device (3x)
HP Scanjet G3110
Logitech HID-Compliant Keyboard (2x)
Dell HID-compliant Bluetooth Mouse
HID-compliant Bluetooth Mouse
Logitech HID-compliant Optical Wheel Mouse
Generic USB Hub
USB Mass Storage Device
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub (2x)
Generic volume shadow copy

3 Mouses:
Logitech M-BT96A (Most frequently) 
Bluetooth M-RBB-DEL4
GE HO97769 Deluxe Optical Mouse


Please, ask any necessary questions, I would absolutely love to have this problem solved asap.


----------



## LoneSoldierRyan (Oct 31, 2009)

when i said the mouse disconnects for 30 seconds to a minute i meant it happens every 30 seconds to a minute, the actual occurrence of the disconnection only lasts a second or two.


----------



## macH1negHost (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a similar problem.
Top of the bill mouses, Logitech G series and now my brand spanking new razer naga does the same.
It appears as if it is on logical or critical moments so I am beginning to suspect malware. I play Unreal Tournament 99 Goty.
I have also performed most of the diagnostic actions you described.
The same problems occurs on another system.
At first i thought it was the coiled cable showing signs of wear, but it isn't.
Maybe i should change my usb ports on the MB?
I think a lot of people have this problem.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@ LoneSoldierRyan
Try a PS/2 Mouse.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

macH1negHost said:


> I have a similar problem.
> Top of the bill mouses, Logitech G series and now my brand spanking new razer naga does the same.
> It appears as if it is on logical or critical moments so I am beginning to suspect malware. I play Unreal Tournament 99 Goty.
> I have also performed most of the diagnostic actions you described.
> ...


Please start your own thread. Posting in another person's thread makes the thread confusing and makes it difficult to help the OP.


----------



## LoneSoldierRyan (Oct 31, 2009)

So this problem has been fixed, solution was getting a new mouse, the mouses must have been completely shot, because when i got a new one, it fixed the problem completely.


----------

